
Show HN: A utility library for JavaFX - TXV
https://github.com/vibridi/fxutils
======
TXV
This library abstracts some of the verbosity of JavaFX common operations and
provides more intuitive and off-the-shelf functionalities on top of the main
framework.

I started this as a toy project for practicing Java 8 and see how FX GUI
looked like, then I expanded on it a little, following a small corporate
project. I'm not a huge open source contributor since most of my work is done
in the dark of said (non-US) corporate world, so there's surely room for
improvement, both in the code, in the features and in the github presentation.
Any feedback is welcome.

